# FreeBSD disk extend



## bsd_gkn (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello

I use KVM. I upgraded to a single disk that was owned by FreeBSD with Qemu. But the disk "ROOT" is still small. What should I do for it ?


```
root@test:~ # gpart show ada0
=>      34  83886013  ada0  GPT  (40G)
           34      1024    1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
      1058  39844864   2  freebsd-ufs  (19G)
  39845922   2097084 3  freebsd-swap  (1.0G)
  41943006  41943041        - free -  (20G)
```

I did so;

```
root@test:~ # gpart resize -i 2 -s 20971520 ada0
gpart: Device busy
```

How can I do this safely?




Thanks.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 21, 2017)

It should be:

`gpart resize -i 1 -s 20G ada0`
`growfs /dev/ada0p1`

I did that also around a month ago.


----------



## bsd_gkn (Jan 21, 2017)

gkontos said:


> It should be:
> 
> `gpart resize -i 1 -s 20G ada0`
> `growfs /dev/ada0p1`
> ...



Thanks. But , the disk is giving a busy warning ?

`root@test:~ # gpart resize -i 2 -s 20971520 ada0
gpart: Device busy

growfs /dev/ada0p2
growfs: requested size 19GB is not larger than the current filesystem size 19GB`


----------



## gkontos (Jan 21, 2017)

I just realized that the disk that I grew did not have a boot sector. So, the information that I gave you might me wrong: `gpart resize [B]-i 1[/B] -s 20G ada0`

In your case it should be `gpart resize [B]-i 2[/B] -s 20G ada0`, however since this is the root partition, I believe that you need to boot off from an install medium and do it from there.


----------



## bsd_gkn (Jan 21, 2017)

I did it with live media.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2017)

Note, that you will need to remove the swap partition first before you can extend the freebsd-ufs partition.

It's a good idea to put the swap partition _before_ the root partition for virtual machines, that will make it easier to extend the freebsd-ufs partition as the swap won't be in the way.


----------

